# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема с ACPI BIOS на Gigabyte GA-8ST800

## Andrey9024

Всем привет!

Помогите плиз кто может =)
На матери Gigabyte GA-8ST800 стоят два модуля памяти с разными CL (cl=2,5 и cl=3). После старта система выбрасывает синий экран смерти с кодом 0x000000A5 ACPI BIOS...
C Win PE не грузится, тоже выкидывает этот же экран.
Система не ставица, тоже выкидывает экран.
Говорят что нада отключить ACPI BIOS, но я ума не приложу как это сделать. Хотя может они не правы.

----------


## Andrey9024

Всем привет!

Проблема решина, помогла клавиша F7.

----------


## aaz

Мамка ASUS M2N
при установке Win XP (несколько инсталяторов пробовал) синий экран, чего то про NONE ACPI BIOS

Перешивал, не изменилось
В чем причинаИ?

----------


## Andrey9024

> Мамка ASUS M2N
> при установке Win XP (несколько инсталяторов пробовал) синий экран, чего то про NONE ACPI BIOS
> 
> Перешивал, не изменилось
> В чем причинаИ?


попробуй отруби ACPI систему (F7) при установке XP

----------

